# goat vs pony



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

I cant waite for the big race a goat vs a pony my friend said his 2006 mustang gt can bet my 2006 pontiac gto in a race both bare stock who will win me or my mustang driveing friend?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

You'll beat him. I've beaten many.


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

*good!*

I figured but he kept saying "o when are you going to take your little car out and race a real car"
So i will smoke him? or will it be a close race?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

You won't smoke him but he won't stay with you either. Ends up being a rather unspectacular but clean cut - no questions asked kill.


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

ya i knew his rustang would not win.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

It shouldn't even be close.... A GTO is a solid half-tenth faster in the 1/4, if not a touch more with decent driving... That's over 4-5 lengths by the end of 3rd-gear...

Has your friend ever heard of power-to-weight ratio, and torque? He's living on Pluto, and needs to subscribe to Popular Mechanics...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You'll win hands down! If you can drive assuming you have a M12. You may have 200ish pounds over him but you have more than enough POWER to get that weight moving.


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

ya he was saying weight does not matter it is a factor of horse power and how you can drive.
ya maybe on his little world weight dont matter. He is just a stupid mustang fan


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I had my first kill last Saturday against a new vert Mustang GT. I was actually caught off guard because he didn't even look over when we both stopped at the same light. Even with a late start I had no problem catching him within 3 car lengths and by him at 4. No real contest.Still alot of fun when the adrenalin starts pumping.


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

you will win lol


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

I drive an '04 M6 and I've beaten the new ones as well. If you've got 50 more horse.. wouldn't even sweat about it. 

What you should do is play into it, let him believe you think you'll lose.. it'll be fun when you don't :rofl:


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

ya u will beat him,
mustangs are for kids lol


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

sniper.x611 said:


> I drive an '04 M6 and I've beaten the new ones as well. If you've got 50 more horse.. wouldn't even sweat about it.
> 
> What you should do is play into it, let him believe you think you'll lose.. it'll be fun when you don't :rofl:


:agree that would be funny to see him like OMG! what happened


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

sniper.x611 said:


> What you should do is play into it, let him believe you think you'll lose.. it'll be fun when you don't :rofl:


lol. yeah keep pace with him, then wave bye bye and drop the hammer. That will get under your buddy's skin.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

First gear will be fairly close till you get above 4500. That will be about where he hits the top of first. The Mustang GT is geared shorter than your car in the tranny. Then you'll start pulling. If he keeps at it, by 70 you'll have 3 cars on him. After a 100mph you'll need to start making the measurements in buslengths. The Mustang GT is geared short for out of the hole power. 

I wouldn't play with him. When you start doing that, something goes wrong and look like a schmuck. Just make the kill quick and clean.


----------



## Spankydahamstr (Sep 26, 2007)

*Easy kill for sure*

I have an 04 M6 with CAI and LT with 05-06 stock exhaust, so i think i still probably have a little less power and they are no problem for me. 
Just focus on clean driving with no mistakes.

PS Dont miss a gear LOL


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow! I hate when these guys are ignorant about cars and think a Mustang is some sort of "super Car" lol...I agree with the above statement, lead him on to believe he'll beat you and watch his reaction when u have the race in your hand after 1st gear...:cool


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

06pontiacgto said:


> ya he was saying weight does not matter it is a factor of horse power and how you can drive.


I'm going to say this as gently and politely as possible, please do not be offended, and in no way do my comments reflect directly upon your good name.....

You hang out with a moron.....

Not to mention, if weight "does not matter", and it's all about horsepower and driving, how the hell is he going to compensate for 100 h.p. deficite with DRIVING??? Does he plan on creating boost by farting out the window?? 

Good gravy, be sure to post once you've put him in the weeds... (and I'm a Mustang fan, but I'm not delusional...)


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh, by the way.... I'll bet money that the result of this "race" will be....... AN EXCUSE...

Morons are 99.9% likely to be babbling excuses before they even get their window down to insult your intelligence with them...

"I filled-up with 87-octane this morning..."

"My mother is ill, and I'm distracted..."

"I think I spun through all four gears..."

"My clutch is slipping..."

"You cheated......somehow....."

"I thought I saw a dog about to run across the road, and let-off...."

"I'm an idiot..." (Oh, that's not an excuse, that's reality...)


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

ya my friend is such a stupid a s s i raced him today and smoked him it was not even close he got such a bad start he pulled the cluthch to soon and his car died down once i won he just flew down the street did not even say anything to me lets see what he says to me at work tommorrow. lol


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*race*

If the driver of the GTO is any good, that car should win. But beware , The PONY might get the best of you . I have seen a few GT's out run the LS1 and LS2. 


:cool


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Has anyone ever raced an 03 or an 04 cobra, they come supercharged from the factory, I just drove a stock one tonight and it pulls hard, they were underrated from the factory at 390hp ,they are said to have around 430hp being they they usually dyno at 365rwhp bone stock. The guy I work with said I should be able to beat it. I have an 2004 M6 GTO with the 421 bobcat kit, new era intake, shifter, Ram clutch, and a custom tune. It put out 360rwhp. Anybody ever race one. I have a buddy that has a conv, with just an intake, exhuast, and 2.8(15psi)pulley he made 500 to the wheels so they respond really well to mods.............time to order a magnachager! I better start saving up.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Also they are able to run 12.90s to 12.80s bone stock, but I have seen some ls2s do that too. But when they have mods like my buddy's they run into the 11s


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

:agree my dad drives one well drove one know it just sits in his garage i drove it when i was about 16 it has some fast behind it deffinitly faster then it looks


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

06pontiacgto said:


> :agree my dad drives one well drove one know it just sits in his garage i drove it when i was about 16 it has some fast behind it deffinitly faster then it looks


Did you ever run against it or any other one, it also weighs alittle less than a gto too


----------



## 06pontiacgto (Nov 7, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Did you ever run against it or any other one, it also weighs alittle less than a gto too


no i never went against one in my gto but idk if i want to would probaly lose


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

LOWET said:


> If the driver of the GTO is any good, that car should win. But beware , The PONY might get the best of you . I have seen a few GT's out run the LS1 and LS2.
> 
> 
> :cool


Unless the driver of an LS2 GTO makes a mistake a GT that is stock will never beat it. 

An 05 and up GT is a good match for an LS1 GTO. The GTO still has the advantage, but it's real slight.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Has anyone ever raced an 03 or an 04 cobra, they come supercharged from the factory, I just drove a stock one tonight and it pulls hard, they were underrated from the factory at 390hp ,they are said to have around 430hp being they they usually dyno at 365rwhp bone stock. The guy I work with said I should be able to beat it. I have an 2004 M6 GTO with the 421 bobcat kit, new era intake, shifter, Ram clutch, and a custom tune. It put out 360rwhp. Anybody ever race one. I have a buddy that has a conv, with just an intake, exhuast, and 2.8(15psi)pulley he made 500 to the wheels so they respond really well to mods.............time to order a magnachager! I better start saving up.


If the Cobra is stock, and it seems like 90% got modded to some extent, it's a very good race. I've run a couple. From my experience it seems like they trap at higher speeds than the GTO but run a slower time. 

A Forum member has a Cobra and a LS2 GTO. His brother will drive one and he drives the other. They then switch off so the driver isn't a factor. The race is real close with the advantage going to the GTO. Once the Cobra gets heated up though it fades real fast. 

03-04 cobras, like any supercharged car can be a bit of a race track queen. Once you get heat into a supercharged car it takes time to get it out. If you let the car cool real good it runs great time, but during harder than normal strett driving heat builds up and the power will go away. You end up with the stock Cobra running mid to high 13's with heat into it. 

I really experienced that this summer when I ran my bosses GT500 at a race track. After several laps it got hot and the computer pulled tons of boost. The car fell on it's face. Those cars have a cast iron block and it takes weeks to get the heat back out of them.


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Yep, what he said... Supercharged cars are very prone to heat-soak, but in 50-degree or colder weather, look-out...

I don't even bother driving my Saleen in the summertime anymore, it's like using a Saint Bernard as a camel...

03-04 Cobras are beasts, not just stock necessarily, but in that they are cheap and easy to put into the 11's... But they're also archaic and crude compared to the GTO's... 

Stock vs. Stock, Cobra vs. LS2 Goat, close race... Fergy's right, the GTO works better off the line (better traction, due to more weight on the rear tires and much better body-transfer, Mustangs don't transfer/squat for $hit..), and if you nail your shifts and get it all right, you'll see the Cobra reeling you in at the top of the track, but you may just eek him out, but at a lower mph...

But once you start talking mods, "I've got the 421 Bobcat, and the Cobra may have this or that...". Who the hell knows, that's why they call it bench-racing...


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> If the Cobra is stock, and it seems like 90% got modded to some extent, it's a very good race. I've run a couple. From my experience it seems like they trap at higher speeds than the GTO but run a slower time.
> 
> A Forum member has a Cobra and a LS2 GTO. His brother will drive one and he drives the other. They then switch off so the driver isn't a factor. The race is real close with the advantage going to the GTO. Once the Cobra gets heated up though it fades real fast.
> 
> ...


Are the LS2 and the cobra both stock in that match up?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*cobra*



04YJ-GTO said:


> Has anyone ever raced an 03 or an 04 cobra, they come supercharged from the factory, I just drove a stock one tonight and it pulls hard, they were underrated from the factory at 390hp ,they are said to have around 430hp being they they usually dyno at 365rwhp bone stock. The guy I work with said I should be able to beat it. I have an 2004 M6 GTO with the 421 bobcat kit, new era intake, shifter, Ram clutch, and a custom tune. It put out 360rwhp. Anybody ever race one. I have a buddy that has a conv, with just an intake, exhuast, and 2.8(15psi)pulley he made 500 to the wheels so they respond really well to mods.............time to order a magnachager! I better start saving up.


I have seen a few Cobra's at the track in the past few years @ LEBENON Raceway and Atco. The quickest I have seen so far with street tires and factory stock was a 13.3 I think the MPH was around 112 or so


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Yea GTOs are one on the fastest street cars out there, I mean beside corvettes or modded 03-04 cobras and other modded LS1s and LS2 theres really nothing else, like theres vipers and highly modded turbo supras but how often do you see them driving around. And also GTOs are built really well and handle/drive extremely well compared to most sports cars, its a great solid car. I had a 2001 Mustang Cobra before my GTO and and you just can't compare the two, not to say the cobra was bad, I loved it. But now Im all for GTOs.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Are the LS2 and the cobra both stock in that match up?


I've run stock and modded Cobras with my GTO and my C6. In my post I was talking about the stock Cobras I've run with my GTO. The GTO is quicker versus a stock Cobra. The Cobra traps higher and in with another 150-200 feet I think I would have been toast in every case. 

For the record, I've never beaten a modded Cobra with my GTO. I did beat a modded Cobra with my C6 but it was well within the driver factor. He had an intake, computer reflash (Diablo I think is what he said)and an exhaust. He had the stock pulley. We were within a tenth of each other and he had a lot higher trap, I was in the 112 range and he was in the 115-116 range.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

LOWET said:


> I have seen a few Cobra's at the track in the past few years @ LEBENON Raceway and Atco. The quickest I have seen so far with street tires and factors stock was a 13.3 I think the MPH was around 112 or so


Sounds like the same thing I've seen. Drive a GTO right and you'll get the Cobra. One mistake and the Cobra gets you. 

Remeber, I like Cobras, they taste just like chicken.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Cobra vs GTO*

At the track. a GTO and a Mustang GT will be a drivers race, the both have a E.T within a few 10ths of each other, the edge goes to the GTO but not by very much. If you are driving the GTO, be prepaired for a close race. You have to get the jump on him right out of the gate. Over the past few years I have even seen supercharged LS2's Get their heads handed to them by Cobra's. You will Have to be quick when you pull the trigger .

Good luck and let us know how you do


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> *Over the past few years I have even seen supercharged LS2's Get their heads handed to them by Cobra's.* Good luck and let us know how you do


Yeah right! Only if the Cobra is modded too which you don't state


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

LOWET said:


> At the track. a GTO and a Mustang GT will be a drivers race, the both have a E.T within a few 10ths of each other, the edge goes to the GTO but not by very much. If you are driving the GTO, be prepaired for a close race. You have to get the jump on him right out of the gate. Over the past few years I have even seen supercharged LS2's Get their heads handed to them by Cobra's. You will Have to be quick when you pull the trigger .
> 
> Good luck and let us know how you do


As pointed out the Cobra needs to be modded to beat or even run with a LS2 GTO that has been supercharged. 

Remember, stock for stock the GTO without a supercharger has an advantage over the Cobra at the track. 

Now where is this Mustang GT being a drivers race thing coming from. I've never seen a stock GT run lower than 13.6, and most are 13.9. The LS2 GTO runs low 13's, more than a half second quicker. As pointed out earlier, that's 4-5 car lengths and the GTO is trapping much higher so it is pulling away considerably at that point. Maybe you were refering to the LS1 GTO which is an excellent race for a newer 3 valve 4.6 Mustang GT.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> As pointed out the Cobra needs to be modded to beat or even run with a LS2 GTO that has been supercharged.
> 
> Remember, stock for stock the GTO without a supercharger has an advantage over the Cobra at the track.
> 
> Now where is this Mustang GT being a drivers race thing coming from. I've never seen a stock GT run lower than 13.6, and most are 13.9. The LS2 GTO runs low 13's, more than a half second quicker. As pointed out earlier, that's 4-5 car lengths and the GTO is trapping much higher so it is pulling away considerably at that point. Maybe you were refering to the LS1 GTO which is an excellent race for a newer 3 valve 4.6 Mustang GT.


I have an 2004 GTO and we had a 2007 Mustang GT with and intake and a chip with a custom tune(mustang has 3.55 gears stock). It was not nearly as fast my GTO


----------

